# Mini cutters



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Does anyone know if someone makes mini cutters for 11/4 copper? My rigids only cut up to 11/8


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Lenox


----------



## leakfree (Apr 3, 2011)

Wheeler-rex makes one that will do up to 2"


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

leakfree said:


> Wheeler-rex makes one that will do up to 2"


A 2" minicutter? What's your definition of mini?


----------



## leakfree (Apr 3, 2011)

If your cutting 2" this is a "mini cutter",good for 1/4" to 2 3/8",do a lot of copper vent/water pipe work and these come in handy.The bigger the pipe the bigger the mini,size is all relative to what your doing.Photo is close to actual size.......


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

I would call that a mini compared to a ridgid #20


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Thanks everyone, that W Rex one cost $100. Does anyone else make one?


----------



## dclark (Dec 12, 2010)

I've used one like this when I couldn't swing my cutters.
Have to be careful starting so they track.
OEM 27045 Tailpipe Cutter - Amazon.com


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I learned from the plumber that sponsored me to carry two types of full size cutters. One with the cutting wheels at the bottom of the cutter and one with the cutting wheels at the top.

This way the one will cut the back of the pipe close to the obstacle the other will cut the pile in the open space.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

SewerRatz said:


> I learned from the plumber that sponsored me to carry two types of full size cutters. One with the cutting wheels at the bottom of the cutter and one with the cutting wheels at the top. This way the one will cut the back of the pipe close to the obstacle the other will cut the pile in the open space.


That's a good idea, my issue is I core drilled a wall for 11/4 water service and some dummy bent my pipe at the wall. I have a 3" sleeve around it so looking for mini cutter that will fit 11/4


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Any good pipe left beyond the wall?


----------



## iantheplumber (Sep 8, 2013)

that rex wheeler cutter is the only larger mini cutters that ive seen..

what about an inside tubing cutter?


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

MTDUNN said:


> Any good pipe left beyond the wall?


Unfortunately not, it's bent at the wall and the 2" behind it has egg shaped pretty bad. On the opposite side of the wall is 8' of backfill. We're going to make a decision today, but it looks like we're going to dig


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Michaelcookplum said:


> Unfortunately not, it's bent at the wall and the 2" behind it has egg shaped pretty bad. On the opposite side of the wall is 8' of backfill. We're going to make a decision today, but it looks like we're going to dig



Do you have a 2" impact flaring tool? Or can you get one? If you can cut it at the wall with a saw and flare it round. Might save you all that digging


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

Close quarter hacksaw cresent file and reamer done


----------



## plumbdik (Aug 6, 2013)

Can you use a copper sizing tool or rerounding tool (I know Reed Manuf. makes one), I think it's up to 2". Is it soft Copper?


----------



## luv2plum (May 16, 2012)

This probably isn't what you're looking for, but ever since the c-clip popped out of my Ridgid mini cutters, it can now cut 1-1/4" even though it says it only does up to 1-1/8". So, if you're in a pinch......
Lol


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

luv2plum said:


> This probably isn't what you're looking for, but ever since the c-clip popped out of my Ridgid mini cutters, it can now cut 1-1/4" even though it says it only does up to 1-1/8". So, if you're in a pinch......
> Lol


Lol, I took the c-clip out of mine too and along with now being able to cut up to 1 1/4 copper, it now auto-feeds since the c-clip is gone and you don't have to twist knob to adjust!! Just slide the blade peice as you need!!


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

leakfree said:


> Wheeler-rex makes one that will do up to 2"


Don't buy it, I got one and it's crap!


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Michaelcookplum said:


> Unfortunately not, it's bent at the wall and the 2" behind it has egg shaped pretty bad. On the opposite side of the wall is 8' of backfill. We're going to make a decision today, but it looks like we're going to dig


Use a crescent wrench to make it round again


----------

